# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Скрываются папки на флешках и не открывается ни один сайт антивируса (заявка №112267)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Не открывается ни один сайт любого антивируса. И на всех съемных устройствах (жесткий диск, карта памяти, флешки) создается один и тот же файл в папке RECYCLER. Так же создается Autorun.inf. Все папки при этом становятся скрытыми и создаются вместо них ярлыки. Удаление этих файлов не помогло, при запуске устройства все создается заново. В папке C:\Users\<имя>\AppData\Roaming создаются  exe-файлы. Прошлое выполнение скриптов AVZ не помогло. Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware нашел трояны, но их удаление не помогло, Антивирус Касперского молчит.
Дата обращения: 05.10.2011 20:12:43
Номер заявки: 112267

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*05.10.2011 21:20:04* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\Windows\\System32\\Drivers\\sptd.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 691696 байт дата файла: 05.07.2010 0:39:52 версия: "1.62.0.0 built by: WinDDK" копирайты: "Copyright (C) 2004" *H:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 10214 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 9:41:36 детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan; Avast4: Зловред INF:AutoRun-AX [Wrm] *H:\\RECYCLER\\470a1245.exe* - Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.herb
 размер: 241664 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 9:56:52 версия: "8.2.1.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.NgrBot.42 *F:\\autorun.inf* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 12658 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 10:38:04 детект других антивирусов: NOD32: Зловред INF/Autorun.gen trojan; Avast4: Зловред INF:AutoRun-AX [Wrm] *F:\\RECYCLER\\470a1245.exe* - Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.herb
 размер: 241664 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 10:05:46 версия: "8.2.1.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.NgrBot.42 *C:\\ProgramData\\Kaspersky Lab\\AVP11\\Bases\\Cache\\kavsys.kdl.06404dc94635c  079286bbe00201b3a4c* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 140800 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 16:04:00 версия: "1.8.11.0" копирайты: "© 1997-2011 Kaspersky Lab ZAO." *c:\\users\\icelord\\appdata\\roaming\\ozoiow.exe* - Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.herb
 размер: 241664 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 10:05:46 версия: "8.2.1.0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред BackDoor.IRC.NgrBot.42 *C:\\ProgramData\\Kaspersky Lab\\AVP11\\Bases\\Cache\\qscan.kdl.e0e2a99469d63b  a403f23465635c6606* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 361984 байт дата файла: 05.10.2011 16:04:00 версия: "3.3.14.0" копирайты: "© 1997-2011 Kaspersky Lab ZAO."

----------

